# ffb--the Fox and the thou'!



## Isotta

*A happy one thousand to foxfirebrand!

*Thank you to our resident linguistic rogue for elucidation and belly laughs--*

Z.

*(I hope this has not embarassed you too much--I imagine you're a ripe red! )

​


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!*

*THANKS FOR SARING!*​ 
Mei


----------



## Agnès E.

You surely know how to set the fire to our brand, you smart fox!
We, ignorant but chuckling rabbits, wish you 
Mille bravos et bon appétit!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Foxy: With you, quality is certainly not sacrificed for quantity...so many helpful posts. I know when you come on the scene, all is ok.  ::sigh of relief::

We know what you're doing  outside of this crazy place...  




It's been a pleasure so far. Keep it up dear friend!


----------



## Whodunit

Thank you so much for all your help and support in the English forum. I think without you I wouldn't be half as intelligent as I'm now with all your explanations.

So I really owe you a great heartfelt "_*Thank you*_" and *congratulations* on your milestone.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations -- well done!


----------



## ILT

*Congratulations Fox!!!*​


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks FFB!

 
Whether it's baseball, history, language, or philosophy, your words are always informative, entertaining, thought-provoking, and frequently lots of fun to read.


Un saludo,
Cuchu
​ 

​


----------



## GenJen54

Whe’er garbed as _alopex lagopus_
Or simply _vulpes vulpes,_
He’s quick to heed foreros’ cry, 
That of “Foxfire, can you help us?” 

From explication des texts 
To cracking baseball banter,
No slier fox could ever boast
A wisdom of such grandeur. 

For yea, this day has come at last;
“Mille grazie,” we shall toast.
In high salute we’ll raise a glass 
To your *first one thousand posts*.

Mille félicitations on your first _mille-stone_. It is a joy and an honor, and for my ever-increasing vocabulary of inkhorn words and expressions (not to mention the definition of _inkhorn_ itself), I am truly grateful.


----------



## elroy

*From the day you began posting, I could tell that the forum was in for a major improvement.  I am sincerely pleased that you chose to stick around and inundate us with your linguistic acumen, your vulpine wit, and your tireless comprehensiveness.*

*Those one thousands posts, composed with precision and erudition, reflected years of expertise and experience and contributed immensely to the knowledge of everybody here (well, at least to mine).*

*Really, I can't say enough about how helpful, inspiring, and impressive you have been - so thank you very much and many heartfelt congratulations on a milestone that hardly does your real achievements justice.*​


----------



## DesertCat

You are a super forero with your detailed and humorous posts.


----------



## Elisa68

_   Tu vuo' fa' ll'americano mericano, mericano... ma si' nato in Italy!   _​



_Congratulations Fox!!!!_


----------



## Alfry

thank you Fox,
I learn a lot from you.

ciao e grazie


----------



## fenixpollo

*Your thoughtfulness, thoroughness and downright feististiness have made this forum a more interesting place to be.   **...*

** 
...  *Happy Postiversary!*   ... 


** 
*...*​


----------



## Eugens

Happy one thousand!!!
When you enter a thread, we know that a profound and interesting analysis of what is being discussed follows. 
And you have taught us so many words!
Thank you!!!


----------



## foxfirebrand

Thanks a lot, everybody!  I'm really amazed by the compliments, and you've given me a real lift.

Even a kind word about the feististiness!  It's so rare to find such a concentration of people with such obvious refinement and discernment.  What else can I say but you're the best!


----------



## meili

Better late than never!!!

Congratulations FFB!  Your being a fox in fire is what is keeping this forum burning!
(I'll go ahead now and read more of your and other forer@s posts).


----------



## Yang

Though almost all English Forum members are my teachers, foxfirebrand definitely is the very special one.

I seldom go to the other forums because English is the only foreign language that I know. It is accidental to see the thread. 

I just would like to say, 'Thank you.'


----------



## panjandrum

Well, well.
So that will be a thousand posts of well-matured, often well-dusted, well-shaped words...  some of them only just clinging in there, nostalgically, and a good few needing serious investigation 

It's a pleasure to find another ffb post in any thread.

 Congratulations on the first kilopost.


----------



## timpeac

Oh, how did I miss this one?? I'm very late but I would like to congratulate you fox on your posts which are written with an intelligence which is as deliciously acerbic as it is witty and helpful. We don't see eye to eye 100% of the time, but how boring would that be?


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations FFB.
Je n'ai pas besoin de lire ton nom en tête de tes posts pour en connaître l'auteur : tu as une intelligence, une sagacité et un style admirables et un ton....inimitable.


----------



## Mei

Mei said:
			
		

> *¡¡¡¡¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *THANKS FOR SHARING!*​
> 
> Mei


----------



## Lancel0t

Its better to be late than never... Congratulations!


----------



## Amityville

I always look out for your posts, ffb - full of meaty goodness.


----------

